# Fehler: Editor does not contain a main type



## sab123 (10. Okt 2016)

Hallo, dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum.

Wenn ich die Anwendung mit RUN AS Java Application starten will, kommt immer der Fehler "Editor does not contain a main type".

Ich bin Java- Anfänger und lerne gerade mit dem Buch "Programmieren lernen mit Java". Bei einer Aufgabe komme ich absolut nicht weiter, stundenlanges Googeln hat nichts geholfen, daher wende ich mich hilfesuchend an euch. Es sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren, die main Methode ist doch vorhanden?! Vermutlich liegt es auch auf der Hand... Freue mich über jeden Tipp


----------



## Robat (10. Okt 2016)

Versuch mal folgendes:
Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt --> Run As --> Run Configuration --> Java Anwednung (links) --> Dann klick auf den Such-Button bei "_main-class"_ und wähl die Klasse aus, die deine Mainmethode enthält - also Bruchtest.

Du kannst auch mal "Rebuild Project" / "Clean Project" versuchen.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## X5-599 (11. Okt 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass die Klassen in einem normalen Verzeichnis liegen. Sie müssen aber in einem Package liegen, damit Eclipse was damit anfangen kann. Rechtsklick auf Projekt -> New Package
Dann Rechtsklick auf das Package -> New Class ... oder eine vorhandene Klasse per Copy/Paste in das Package kopieren.


----------



## RalleYTN (11. Okt 2016)

X5-599 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Klassen in einem normalen Verzeichnis liegen. Sie müssen aber in einem Package liegen, damit Eclipse was damit anfangen kann. Rechtsklick auf Projekt -> New Package
> Dann Rechtsklick auf das Package -> New Class ... oder eine vorhandene Klasse per Copy/Paste in das Package kopieren.


Ich sehe dort nicht einmal ein "src" Verzeichnis.
@sab123 Du scheinst irgendetwas beim Aufsetzen des Java Projektes nicht richtig gemacht zu haben 
Mach 'nen Rechtsklick in den Package Explorer -> New... -> Java Project
und dann nur den Namen eintragen.
Finish
Dann ein Package im "src" Ordner erstellen und in dieses Package kommen deine Klassen.


----------

